# looking for a single, aggressi southie to keep- advice pls!



## ice (Jul 26, 2003)

Hi Everyone. Im currently not happy with my Green Terror and want to swap him for something a little more exciting. i have a 40G tank wiht a syno multi in it and thats it. i want something interractive with personality and a good appetite (the green terror i have wont even eat baby brine shrimp, just swims through them- very disappointing!) and i dont want a red devil. Any suggestions?? thanks


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

anything cool and interactive gets to large for a 40g, including the green terror


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

*ice* what are the dimensions of your tank?

I don't agree with *gage*, as many cool SA cichlids will fit in a 40 gallon tank. But they are all dwarf cichlids and possibly won't interest you.

However *gage* is right when he says a GT will grow to large for a 40 gallon tank. Possibly your GT was disappointed with his tank and was in a constant sulk, hence why he never behaved like a propper GT.


----------



## ice (Jul 26, 2003)

i doubt thats the case, as hes only 2"... hes got more than enough room in there on his own!!

its a 40g long, so its 1.2m L x 0.4m W x 0.5m H 

I just couldnt believe he wouldnt eat baby brine shrimp. Arent these the best snack in the world for most fish??


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Umm, *ice* those dimensions are a little larger than 40 gallons. More like 63 gallons. When you said 40 gallons, I was thinking of a tank some where between my 29g and 50g's. My 50's are 90x45x45.

So that tank may be suitable for a single GT as a wet pet.

I don't think my dwarf acaras would be too interested in baby brine shrimp either. I feed my newly hatched fish bbs, but wean them off it at around 6 weeks of age. Have you tried feeding your GT pre-soaked frozen brine shrimp? My dwarfs love the stuff, especially spirulina brine shrimp by Hikari.


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

ice said:


> i doubt thats the case, as hes only 2"... hes got more than enough room in there on his own!!
> 
> its a 40g long, so its 1.2m L x 0.4m W x 0.5m H
> 
> I just couldnt believe he wouldnt eat baby brine shrimp. Arent these the best snack in the world for most fish??


 Well there is your problem right there....He is only 2 inches. My smaller GTs are none too exiting but the big male(9 inches) is plum full of personality.


----------



## Moody Fish (Sep 20, 2009)

The GT I used to have was a fussy fish, but as he got older his personality really started to develop. He had a right strop if I tried to introduce anything into his tank, and turned into a right glass banger if anyone from outside my family came into the room. Give yours time and he will truly become the wet pet that you are looking for.


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

A 2" fish of any larger growing species isn't going to be interactive - they're only a few months old.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I agree with the others...he's still a baby. Also, somethings wrong if he isn't eating well----mine have always eaten like pigs, once they were properly acclimated to my water and food.


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

Find a pair of dwarf pikes.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

M0oN said:


> Find a pair of dwarf pikes.


Smartest thing the man has ever said. :thumb:


----------



## ice (Jul 26, 2003)

so you mean he'll get more attitude when he's bigger? How big are we talking  When do they start to show some personality?

Will he benifit from putting a few smaller fish in with him in his younger stage, or is he better off by himself, even though hes so small?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

M0oN said:


> Find a pair of dwarf pikes.


Couple of issues with this. They are on our noxious species list, which means illegal to import, illegal to own, if cuaght in possession of said fish you face a $100,000 fine and/or 3 years jail.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

ice said:


> so you mean he'll get more attitude when he's bigger? How big are we talking  When do they start to show some personality?
> 
> Will he benifit from putting a few smaller fish in with him in his younger stage, or is he better off by himself, even though hes so small?


Your little GT would definately be better off with some dither fish. They might even encourage him to compete for food, though at it's currently small size it would struggle to compete for food with some of the larger tetras. Atleast untill it learnt it was boss of the tank.

Also the dither fish swimming around would signal to the GT that every thing was safe.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

all cichlids develop personality with age...thats why you can never say your tank works well uless its at least 2 years old


----------



## Moody Fish (Sep 20, 2009)

steelers fan said:


> all cichlids develop personality with age...thats why you can never say your tank works well uless its at least 2 years old


I couldn't agree more.

I would put some Silver Dollars in with your GT, They will make your GT feel, more secure. Add to that the Silver Dollars whilst not real competition for food, will get your cichlid eating a lot better. As for food, always go little and often, rather than a big meal once.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

DeadFishFloating said:


> *ice* what are the dimensions of your tank?
> 
> I don't agree with *gage*, as many cool SA cichlids will fit in a 40 gallon tank. But they are all dwarf cichlids and possibly won't interest you.
> 
> However *gage* is right when he says a GT will grow to large for a 40 gallon tank. Possibly your GT was disappointed with his tank and was in a constant sulk, hence why he never behaved like a propper GT.


none of the dwarfs are very interactive fish though, hence why I said all of the interactive ones.

many south americans will go in a 40g, just not the ones that really give to hoots about you or what your doing :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ice said:


> so you mean he'll get more attitude when he's bigger? How big are we talking  When do they start to show some personality?
> 
> Will he benifit from putting a few smaller fish in with him in his younger stage, or is he better off by himself, even though hes so small?


*** seem male Green Terrors at 13" before... hence why I say they grow to large for a 40g.


----------

